
Racket-On-Chez Status - soegaard
https://blog.racket-lang.org/2018/01/racket-on-chez-status.html
======
pankajdoharey
WOW this just makes it one of the best implementation of scheme, though i
would love to see the chez backend version to produce executable binaries like
chicken scheme or current raco compiler does. The current chez scheme supports
only fasl binaries which require a scheme interpreter to be distributed. The
only hacky way currently is chez-exe.

~~~
geokon
Note that raco doesn't make static binaries unfortunately (b/c Racket is
LGPL.. which is a bit unusual for programming language)

~~~
soegaard
The license will soon(ish) change:

[https://github.com/racket/racket/issues/1570](https://github.com/racket/racket/issues/1570)

------
mark_l_watson
Very cool. I have been enjoying Chez since the licensing changed, I even
started an application book using Chez (which may never get finished), but
having the full Racket environment on top of Chez will be great when the re-
write is finished.

------
hyperion2010
Looks like there is a fundamental tradeoff for startup time here which might
prevent using racket directly as a subshell (there are ways around this such
as making the racket process a daemon). I'll be interested to see if the
'rough unscientific benchmark' numbers can reach the chez levels and to see
some more scientific benchmarks (I've been trying to get the r7 repo to build
to run some personal benchmarks, but haven't really had time).

Fantastic work and looking forward to what the future holds!

~~~
samth
Note that the Chez startup time isn't that good, and even the current Racket
startup time is not great (node is still maybe 5x faster to start up). We'd
really like to improve this as well, but it's hard if you don't want to have
your whole standard library linked into the binary.

------
xedrac
Racket is one of my favorite languages for personal projects. Thank you
Matthew Flatt for your dedication and work on this wonderful language!

------
WindowsFon4life
Great news! With this and Gerbil, Scheme has a very bright future.

------
throwaway7645
Glad to hear this hasn't stalled.

~~~
bjoli
On the contrary. The racket7 repo is full of activity. In fact, I have many
times wondered whether mflatt is a code producing robot. Just racket7 seems
like more than a one-man job at times, with non-trivial patching of chez and
lots and lots of new code.

~~~
throwaway7645
I was just referring to going to Chez as the backend...happy it is moving
along.

